#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  manufacturing process

## ganesa

introduction to manufacturing process

1. Introduction 1
2. Plant and Shop Layout 17
3. Industrial Safety 26
4. Ferrous Materials 51
5. Non-Ferrous Materials 76
6. Melting Furnaces 102
7. Porperties and Testing of Metals 116
8. Heat Treatment 130
9. Carpentry 152
10. Pattern and Core Making 179
11. Foundry Tools and Equipments 197
12. Mold and Core Making 208
13. Casting 241
14. Forging 260
15. Hot Working of Metals 282
16. Cold Working 293
17. Welding 306
18. Sheet Metal Work 348
19. Fitting 364
20. Metal Cutting 397
21. Lathe Machine 406
22. Drilling Machine 422
23. Shaper, Planer and Slotter 434
24. Milling 447
25. Powder Metallurgy 458
26. Inspection and Quality Control 466
Index 475





  Similar Threads: Metal finishing process manufacturing process ebook download pdf Manufacturing Process Book Manufacturing Process Casting - Manufacturing process Manufacturing Process by  P N RAO

----------


## rohanwagh

thanks bro you are doing the best

----------


## Roopam Dalakoti

Thanks bro awesome work keep it up

Very useful  :): 


Keep going. Expecting more works like this

----------


## faadoo-test0001

Hello, well written Introduction of manufacturing process notes. Thank you for sharing.

----------

